# Do I have Hashimotos? Very confused!



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi everyone

First time on this forum and it seems to have a wealth of information.

I've recently had quite a few tests done to se if I can shed any light on my fertility (or lack of it in one area). I am a 41 year old male, non smoker and generally very fit and healthy. It was suggested that I go for a thyroid test and the blood work came back as follows:

T4 89.8 nmol/L	(Normal)
TSH 2.8 (listed as high!)
FT4 13.8 pmol	(normal)
FT3 4.4 (normal)
FT4:FT4 ratio 3 (normal)
TG 639 (VERY HIGH!)
TPO 29.7 (normal but on cusp)
Urine T4 1285 (normal)
Urine T3 1011 (normal)

I also had saliva tests for testosterone which came out low (49 pg/ml) and my cortisol was also low (15.8 nmol/L) but I'm not 100% sure about the validity of saliva tests.

This information was shown to my GP who suggested that I take the tests again (as the first ones were done privately) but I also asked for auto immune tests due to my high thyroglobulin (TG) count but also due to the fact that my Dad has sjogrens syndrome.

The second results came back with:

T4 14 (9.0-22.0, normal)
TSH 2.52 (0.35-5.0, normal)
Auto Immune ALL NEGATIVE!
Testosterone 37 (10-40 nmol/L for serum)
Thyroid peroxidise 261 iu/ml	(0-50, HIGH)
TPO POSITIVE	(>75 iu/mL)
TG N/A *test not indicated as 'thyroglobulin has little use outside monitoring of thyroid carcinoma

Everything else (sodium levels, liver function etc were all very good).

As far as I understand I have hashimoto's but my TSH is normal, my auto immune tests were negative and I do not appear to have any symptoms! I have been referred to an endo but that will take 7 weeks.

Can anyone shed some light on these results as I'm really confused? Apologies for the layout btw- everything looked nice with tabs until i posted it!

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davecon1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> First time on this forum and it seems to have a wealth of information.
> 
> ...


Good grief and welcome!!

That is not true about the thyroglobulin. We all should have a little bit of thyroglobulin but when the titer comes back high in the range, that could suggest cancer. Combine that with Thyroglobulin Ab which the healthy person should have none of (zero, zilch, nadda), that really suggests cancer.

Do you know it that was TPO Ab or just TPO. Like the above, you should have a little TPO but no TPO Ab.

I am going to humbly suggest that you insist on RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) just to be on the safe side.

It is true that if a person has had thyroid cancer that these tests can be used as a marker. And there can be a false positive as well. I won't push the issue. I will provide some info which I hope you read.

Here is probably more information than you want..............

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Alternative NamesThyroid antimicrosomal antibody; Antimicrosomal antibody; Microsomal antibody; Thyroid peroxidase antibody; TPOAb

Alternative NamesThyroid antimicrosomal antibody; Antimicrosomal antibody; Microsomal antibody; Thyroid peroxidase antibody; TPOAb

This antibody, historically referred to as the anti-microsomal antibody, is established as a sensitive tool for the detection of early subclinical autoimmune thyroid diseases, follow up of the response to immunotherapy and identification of at-risk cases for autoimmune thyroid diseases [8].

http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-5945/6/3

Correlation between TPO and Anti-Microsomal Ab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3711600

Thyroid peroxidise 261 iu/ml	(0-50, HIGH)
The above is indigenous to the thyroid and is therefore autoimmune. (So is Thyroglobulin Ab)

I hope you will clarify the above results for Tg and TPO. Are these TgAb and TPO Ab or not?

Welcome to the board. Others will be along I am sure. We have quite a few men here who can broach the Testosterone subject w/you as they are well informed.

In regards to Hashimoto's, it's hard to say because some of the tests such as TPO are only "suggestive" of Hashimoto's. Further testing should be done.


----------



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Andros

Thanks for the in depth reply although judging from what you've said I'm really worried that i might have thyroid cancer!

I can't shed any light on the antibodies part of the results other than the tests just stated TPO and TG as opposed to TPO Ab and TGab. In the context of this I have to hope it is the former (no ab).

Following your suggestion i will insist on a RAIU but I'm not sure if my doctor can arrange that or if I have to go through an endo (which could take weeks). I will also call the labs on monday and find out about the TG tests.


----------

